# Umbau von 3x8 auf 1x10? (Ghost Powerkid 24)



## ilfer (14. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine beiden Jungs (6 und 7) sind seit gestern begeisterte Fahrer von 2 Ghost Powerkid 24. Bisher hatten sie 1x7 an ihren 20-Zoll-Rädern, ich selbst fahre 1x10 und möchte nichts anderes mehr. Und irgendwie ist dieses Rechts-und-Links-Schalten für Kinder ja auch echt unnötig kompliziert.

Ich habe mir deshalb überlegt, die Räder von von 3x8 auf 1x10 umzubauen.
*IST-Zustand:*
Shimano Tourney 3x8 mit Revoshift-Drehgriffschaltern, Kurbel mit 24/34/42 und Kassette mit 12-32 Zähnen.
*SOLL-Zustand:*
1x10 mit möglichst großer Bandbreite, vor allem der Berggang soll ähnlich leicht sein. Außerdem fände ich einen Rapidfire besser als Drehgriff-Schalter. SRAM oder Shimano ist mir egal. Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung wäre natürlich ideal, aber keine Notwendigkeit.

Habt Ihr Ideen, mit welchen Teilen man so einen Umbau am günstigsten realisieren könnte?

Ich freue mich sehr auf Eure Hilfe und Beteiligung 

Gruß, Ilfer


----------



## trifi70 (14. September 2015)

SLX Kurbel kürzen (gibts hier Threads im Forum). Narrow Wide Kettenblatt aus dem Zubehör ran (spart die KeFü), ich würde wohl ein 32er nehmen. Passende 10x Kette und Kassette. Dazu Schaltwerk Sram Type2 und Grip oder Trigger je nachdem was den Junx besser gefällt. Nehme an, die HR haben Kassettenaufnahme, wenn 8x dran ist? Sonst wäre da noch ein Umbau nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (14. September 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> SLX Kurbel kürzen (gibts hier Threads im Forum). Narrow Wide Kettenblatt aus dem Zubehör ran (spart die KeFü), ich würde wohl ein 32er nehmen. Passende 10x Kette und Kassette. Dazu Schaltwerk Sram Type2 und Grip oder Trigger je nachdem was den Junx besser gefällt. Nehme an, die HR haben Kassettenaufnahme, wenn 8x dran ist? Sonst wäre da noch ein Umbau nötig.


Kurbel kürzen klingt unnötig kompliziert  Eigentlich sollte doch auch eine Einfach-Kinderrad-Kurbel funktionieren, oder?
Und ja, ich vermute das HR hat Kassettenaufnahme. Passt bei ner 8er Kassette automatisch auch eine 10er?


----------



## ilfer (14. September 2015)

Hmm... spricht eigentlich rein technisch etwas dagegen, an den bisherigen Kurbeln einfach die beiden äußeren Kettenblätter abzunehmen und nur mit dem mittleren und hinten einer 10fach Kassette zu fahren?


----------



## CarvinAri (14. September 2015)

Bei der Kurbel sieht es so aus als wären die Kettenblätter genietet, ansonsten eine Kinderrad Kurbel nehmen mit einen Kettenblatt und darauf achten das die Kette auf das Kettenblatt passt. Bei der Kassette würde ich eine 11-36 nehmen, Schaltwerk ein Shimano Zee mit passendem Shifter. Je nachdem wie ruppig das Gelände wird, könntest du auch eine kleine Kettenführung montieren.


----------



## Fisch123 (14. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wieviel Geld du da reinstecken willst?
Ich würde erst mal schauen, ob auf das Laufrad eine 10-fach drauf geht, ist dass nicht der Fall, musst du andere Naben oder kompl. Laufräder haben.
Danach musst du noch die Kurbel auf 1-fach tauschen, sollte auch kompatibel zu 10-fach sein. Am besten mit Narrow Wide Kettenblatt, dann brauchst du keine Kettenführung.
Schaltwerk und Trigger sollten dann auch kein Problem darstellen.
Knackpunkt ist die Kassettenaufnahme und die Einfachkurbel 140/150mm!!


----------



## trifi70 (14. September 2015)

Wenn Du keine Kurbel kürzen möchtest, bist Du auf das angewiesen, was der Markt an kurzen Kurbeln her gibt. Dann nimm eine 1fach mit Chainrings, die verhindern auch das Ablaufen der Kette. Glaube kaniabikes.de hat Restposten drin, schau mal ob eine passende Länge für Dich dabei ist.

Ich gehe bei 8fach von Kassettenaufnahme aus, aber prüf das vorab, sonst musst Du Umspeichen oder ein Hinterrad kaufen...


----------



## Fisch123 (14. September 2015)

Da kannst du aber keine 10-fach Ketten fahren, mit den Kurbeln!!!  nur 6-8-fach, bei 9-fach wird es schon eng. 

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-24/Tretkurbel-Kettenschutz-2-seitig.html


----------



## trifi70 (14. September 2015)

Hast recht.  Mein erster Vorschlag mit gekürzter SLX und gescheitem Narrow Wide KB war schon nicht so verkehrt...


----------



## Fisch123 (14. September 2015)

Warum baust du nicht 1×9-fach mit einer 13/36er Kassette, dann kannst du besagte Kurbel verbauen und die Kosten halten sich in Grenzen.
1x10 -fach, oder sogar 1x11 -fach finde ich persönlich fur Kids und den Geldbeutel einfach overdressd!
Aber: wer ko der ko


----------



## ilfer (14. September 2015)

Ich hätte gerne zweimal die Schaltkomponenten vom ORBEA MX 24 Team... 
http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-team/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (14. September 2015)

Is nix besonderes!
Tip:
kauf 2x die Kurbel von Kania:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-24/Tretkurbel-Kettenschutz-2-seitig.html

2 XT Schaltwerke aus ebay:
z.B.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XT-Shadow-9fach-Schaltwerk-RD-M-772-/191688917250?hash=item2ca18cc102

2x Kette
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wippermann-S...-6mm-9-fach-/371313074894?hash=item5673fbe2ce

2x Trigger 9-fach
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-SL-M...-schwarz-NE-/381391883390?hash=item58ccba4c7e

2x Kassette 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-CS-H...-Zahne-/191334325745?var=&hash=item2c8c6a1df1

evtl. noch ein Innenlager, und gut ist, 
Qualitativ besser wie der Oreba Schrott


----------



## Y_G (14. September 2015)

die Zusammenstellung von Fisch passt gut, nur beim Schaltwerk würde ich überlegen, da das recht hohe Federkräfte hat...


----------



## trifi70 (14. September 2015)

Sehe ich auch so. Alles was ich bisher mit Shadow in den Händen hatte, hatte deutlich erhöhte Bedienkräfte. Am besten sind immer noch ältere XT. 750er oder 760er, oder noch besser XTR inverse 952, da ist die Federkraft sogar einstellbar.


----------



## ilfer (16. September 2015)

Hallo nochmal 
Danke erstmal für die Ideen, Fisch!
Die Kania-Kurbel mag mir nicht so recht gefallen... daher hab mal rumgesucht und bin auf Alternativen gestoßen:
- Alpina 32t in 127 mm für 23,95 Euro
- Spawn 127 mm mit 104er Lochkreis! für 60 Canadische Dollar... leider toll!

127mm ist momentan die ideale Länge für meine 1,20m 6- und 7-Jährigen. 
Ich habe mal nachgemessen gestern... die Ghosts haben 155mm! :-o Jetzt verstehe ich auch, wieso einer bei der Fahrt am WE über müde Beine und Kniekehlen-Schmerzen geklagt hat... die strampeln ja brutal unergonomisch mit so langen Dingern!


----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2015)

Ja, leider ein verbreitetes Problem. Die (zu) lange Kurbel hat nur Nachteile. Die reine Länge ist schon unergonomisch. Zudem setzt sie in der Kurve auf oder aber das Tretlager muss höher als ergonomisch sinnvoll wäre etc. pp.

Anmerkung zur verlinkten "Alpina": Du müsstest dann auf andere Art das Ablaufen der Kette verhindern. Chainrings sind ja nicht dran...


----------



## ilfer (16. September 2015)

Hmm... ich habe zwischenzeitlich übrigens Rückmeldung von einem ORBEA Händler bekommen.
Den Kurbelsatz des Orbea MX20 Team kann ich als Ersatzteil für 39,90 euro bestellen.
Die Beschreibung "Alloy 34t 127mm" und das Bild lassen auf eine schöne leichte Alu-Kurbel mit 5er BCD hoffen!
Überlege, ob ich mal blind bestelle...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (16. September 2015)

Das schon mal gepüft?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/647452-sinz-expert-square
find ich aber für die Kurbel ohne Blatt zu teuer, 5x100?

Die Alpina ist genau der gleiche Müll wie Kania und die andere m.M. zu teuer.

Beste alternative ist immer noch die SLX zu kürzen, geht auch 125/130.
Einfach mal hier fragen, wer das ggf. machen kann.


----------



## bundymen (16. September 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Das schon mal gepüft?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/647452-sinz-expert-square
> find ich aber für die Kurbel ohne Blatt zu teuer, 5x100?
> 
> ...



Mann kann sich ja mal vertippen. Habe es auf 5*110 geändert. Das ist der Preis den die Kurbel inkl. Zoll und Versand gekostet hat!


----------



## Fisch123 (16. September 2015)

bundymen schrieb:


> Mann kann sich ja mal vertippen. Habe es auf 5*110 geändert. Das ist der Preis den die Kurbel inkl. Zoll und Versand gekostet hat!


Das mag schon sein, dafür kauft es aber im Leben keiner!!


----------



## ilfer (16. September 2015)

SO. Jetzt hab ich den Salat... die Kinder wollen uuuunbedingt die Schaltung rechts und links behalten. Haben mir den Umbau sozusagen verboten.

Die Kurbeln will ich aber trotzdem kürzer haben, 155mm ist ja der Wahnsinn für 1,25-Kerle.
Gibt es so kurze 3-fach-Kurbeln, oder bleibt mir da wirklich nur das Kürzen lassen?


----------



## KIV (16. September 2015)

Wenn es auch 2fach sein darf, empfehle ich dir diese: http://www.probikeshop.net/stronglight-kurbel-impact-kid-doppelt-44-34-silber/66754.html
2fach ist absolut ausreichend und weniger problematisch bei schräg laufender Kette.
Ich habe die Kurbel mit einem Kettenblatt und Bashguard am 24" Kaniabike verbaut. Sie ist deutlich leichter als die Sinz und baut mit dem 107er Innenlager auch sehr schmal.

Edith: Sorry, ist für Deine Zwecke nicht zu gebrauchen. Innen und außen ist es 110LK, also kleinstes Blatt 32Z und was größeres solltest Du auch nicht verbauen, das wäre eine viel zu harte Übersetzung.


----------



## ilfer (16. September 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Wenn es auch 2fach sein darf, empfehle ich dir diese: http://www.probikeshop.net/stronglight-kurbel-impact-kid-doppelt-44-34-silber/66754.html
> 2fach ist absolut ausreichend und weniger problematisch bei schräg laufender Kette.
> Ich habe die Kurbel am 24" Kaniabike verbaut. Sie ist deutlich leichter als die Sinz und baut mit dem 107er Innenlager auch sehr schmal.


Hmmmm! Da fehlt aber der leichte Berggang. Oder ich verbaue diese Kurbel und noch eine 12-36er Kassette... Hmmm


----------



## Floh (21. September 2015)

Du hast generell bei den kurzen Kettenstreben ein Problem mit dem Schräglauf der Kette. Deswegen ist 2-fach gar nicht so schlecht, dann fährt man tendenziell eine bessere Kettenlinie. Aber nur wenn man nicht zu faul ist vorne zu wechseln.
Dann kannst Du auch auf die ganz extremen Kassettenabstufungen verzichten und z.B. 12-32 hinten montieren, da sind die Sprünge kleiner, die Kassette ist leichter als 12-36 und 11 Zähne sind m.E. schon eher ein Polygon als ein Kreis. 11-40 bei 1x10 finde ich als Erwachsener schon zu krass von den Gangsprüngen her.
Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung SRAM 9-fach empfehlen, weil 1:1 übersetzt (geringere Bedienkräfte). Ich habe Drehgriff (X7 AMY mit kleinerem Griffgummi und nicht so knallhart gerastert wie die X0) aber die Trigger sind auch sehr hübsch. Muss nicht X0 sein, X9 oder X7 tut auch ganz gut. Drehgriff macht auch für den Umwerfer Sinn, weil die Micro-Rasterung auch hilft Kettenrasseln zu umgehen bei Schräglauf.
Am besten günstig schießen von irgendeinem 1x11 Umrüster.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. September 2015)

Mal ganz ehrlich?

An dem grünen Fahrrad stehen die Bremsgriffe fast senkrecht nach unten (sieht jedenfalls auf dem Foto so aus). Und Du machst Dir Gedanken eine funktionierende Schaltung zu verhunzen?


----------



## ilfer (21. September 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich?
> An dem grünen Fahrrad stehen die Bremsgriffe fast senkrecht nach unten (sieht jedenfalls auf dem Foto so aus). Und Du machst Dir Gedanken eine funktionierende Schaltung zu verhunzen?


Das hab ich doch schon längst korrigiert... das war noch fast out-of-the-box. ;-)


----------



## kc85 (21. September 2015)

Ich würde auf 1x8 gehen und fertig.

Ich habe vor einer Weile das 24er-Rad meiner Tochter von 3x7 mit 24/34/42 und 14-34 auf 1x7 mit einer Kania-Kurbel (140mm) und 32er Kettenblatt (das ist die "Leichtversion" der Kurbel) umgerüstet. Hinten blieb es bei 14-34.

Vorher habe ich sie ein halbes Jahr mit der Ausgangskonfiguration fahren lassen und mir das Schaltverhalten angesehen. Fazit: Vorn meistens auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt. Selten auf dem ganz großen, selbst bei flachen Touren im Spreewald oder in der Lüneburger Heide. Aber noch viel seltener auf dem kleinsten Blatt vorne. Hinten wird dafür gern alles benutzt.

Ergo habe ich sie irgendwann vor den http://www.ritzelrechner.de/ gesetzt und wir haben uns mal die möglichen Schaltstufen und  -Varianten angesehen. Am Ende haben wir uns für die simpelste Variante entschieden, obwohl sie grundsätzlich erst mal auch nicht auf die 3 Kettenblätter verzichten wollte. Aber mit 3x7(8) oder 2xIrgendwas fährt man am Ende eigentlich nur zig unnötige Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten und auch massig überflüssiges Gewicht spazieren.

Testweise habe ich sie dann mal mit der 36er Kurbel mit 127mm von einem Cube Kid 200 fahren lassen und da hat sie schnell gemerkt, dass 7 Gänge eigentlich völlig ausreichen. 

Allein der Wechsel der Kurbel und das Weglassen von Umwerfer und Schalter hat bei uns deutlich über 800g Gewicht gespart und die möglichen Übersetzungen reichen für 99% der Anforderungen völlig aus.

Wenn es gaaanz steil wird, wurde auch mit 3x7 geschoben und das ist jetzt nicht anders. Schiebt sich aber leichter.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (15. Juni 2016)

UPDATE 

Ich habe es jetzt doch gemacht. Umbau auf 1x11. Alles weitere hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ghost-powerkid-24-umbau-von-3x8-auf-1x11-sram-nx.807822/


----------

